# Needing a new rear shock for a Demo 8



## Tree (Jan 27, 2004)

Considering two options:

A cane creek double barrel coil or a Fox RC4 modified by Avalanche.

Looking for some input from people who have experience with either on the Demo.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

I have the CCDB coil on mine and love it , feels great , rides good, and i am using the recommended settings provided from CC . Ive used Avy stuff before and its great ! Depending on which one you can get a better deal on i would just go with that . Ive seen a couple people post up about bending the shaft on the CCDB coil but then others havent had an issue . People have been raving about the Vivid air shock so maybe look into that as well ?


----------



## trailbildr (Dec 8, 2004)

Look into the Vivid Air for sure. CCDB is the benchmark for killer rear shocks, it seems, but I know quite a few who have switched from CCDB coil over to Vivid Air.

mk


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

What about a DBAir instead? 
Not my bike, but this dude seems to have had it figured out.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

juanbeegas said:


> What about a DBAir instead?
> Not my bike, but this dude seems to have had it figured out.


If your ballsy and want to do some shaving and filing down then yes you can do a DBair otherwise it wasnt a matter of just mounting and go ride. He posted up in the Demo 8 thread on PB about it .


----------



## Carraig042 (Nov 12, 2009)

I have had the CCDB on my Demo for about 8 months or so. I like it a whole lot better than the Fox shock I came off of. I can not speak about the Ava modded one though. The settings for the Demo that CC gives are pretty close to what I run now.

-Brett


----------



## juanbeegas (Oct 1, 2007)

aedubber said:


> If your ballsy and want to do some shaving and filing down then yes you can do a DBair otherwise it wasnt a matter of just mounting and go ride. He posted up in the Demo 8 thread on PB about it .


It's not too bad... I had the older Vivid Air on mine and had to file down a tab in the shock and take a little material off the shock itself to fit the frame. The key with any mod is to take your time to do it and not rush and bugger it all up.

Mine, with a Vivid Air


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

juanbeegas said:


> It's not too bad... I had the older Vivid Air on mine and had to file down a tab in the shock and take a little material off the shock itself to fit the frame. The key with any mod is to take your time to do it and not rush and bugger it all up.
> 
> Mine, with a Vivid Air


Yea i totally agree , but you know some people are a lil hesitant on things like that lol . Looks great tho


----------



## billybobzia (Jan 10, 2004)

I also love the CCDB
I had a fox rc4 on my 2011 demo and it was never right no matter how much I fiddled with it, especially in low speed crud..

low the CCDB on my 2013, it feels much more plush.. 

of course I didn't have the AVA mod though..

interested in the DBAir, but haven't heard great things about reliability yet on those. 

Cant you buy a Yoke from Specialized for the DBAir?


----------



## fatcat (Mar 11, 2006)

I have a Fox RC4 although not a Demo but on a Lenz PBJ and its been abused for 2 years and still works great. NOTE: although not the smoothest, its feel is not like a bull in a china shop either. Good luck!


----------



## hobo1337 (Jul 12, 2013)

just put a 2014 vivid air on my demo, and from the couple of days i have had riding, i say it is a swap i likely won't get back from.


----------



## aedubber (Apr 17, 2011)

hobo1337 said:


> just put a 2014 vivid air on my demo, and from the couple of days i have had riding, i say it is a swap i likely won't get back from.


What did you have on it before the Vivid?


----------

